

Ask HN: Automating server security/patches - maverhick

Hello guys,<p>We run a cluster of servers, mostly ubuntu. Are there automated tools for running security commands/checks/scans that you use on a regular basis to manage and keep your servers updated?<p>Are there any other specific sites/communities to refer to on these subjects?<p>Thanks
======
voodookid
Puppet or Cfengine to actually run the updates on the machines. Then you can
run a vulnerability checker, such as nessus, to verify that the updates are
installed.

------
tsigo
There is a guide for automatic security updates for Ubuntu:
[https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/automatic-
update...](https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html)

